# Sparkling Pinot



## luanne50 (Dec 16, 2016)

Has anyone made a sparkling wine from a blanc de noir Pinot kit? If so which one did you use?


----------



## marino (Dec 16, 2016)

Following. Also want to try this


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ditto on the following! I'd love to make a sparkling syrah because this one is delicious.


----------

